# 12 ga. booby trap



## Jerddd (Nov 2, 2012)

A few months back, I stumbled across a device that used a trip wire to fire a 12 ga shotgun round. Does anyone know anything about these, or where to find them? (I know they're illegal to actually use, but when SHTF...)


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Try youtube... they have a few videos there on 12 ga booby traps.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

You dont need to see how it is done. some pvc pipes, nails and planks of wood. Use your imagination. Its a booby trap, so it is a one time use. stay cheap and simple.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

With all due respect, I believe discussions about illegal activities are against the rules.


----------



## Jerddd (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, no where on my thread is the employment of said devices mentioned, so I challenge you to find something illegal about it.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Jerddd said:


> Well, no where on my thread is the employment of said devices mentioned, so I challenge you to find something illegal about it.


Jerddd it's a good idea to let me delete this thread before some government agent calls us domestic terrorists.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I found some great ones on Ebay! It's only illegal if their loaded with a live round or are designed to maim and kill. Most that you find on Ebay, Gunbroker, and Firequest only fire a blank. I think there a good idea for campsites and hard to monitor parts of your property.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jerddd said:


> A few months back, I stumbled across a device that used a trip wire to fire a 12 ga shotgun round. Does anyone know anything about these, or where to find them? (I know they're illegal to actually use, but when SHTF...)


I know nothing about such, and I don't want to know. I like to stay on this side of the bars.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Leon said:


> Jerddd it's a good idea to let me delete this thread before some government agent calls us domestic terrorists.


Too late. Chances are everyone on here is on "the list".


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Delete.


----------

